
Google faces scrutiny from Congress, DOJ over plans to encrypt DNS - chemodax
https://www.engadget.com/2019/09/29/congress-doj-scrutinze-google-encrypted-dns/
======
rogerkirkness
Clearly better for users and worse for ISPs.

